# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  This has gotten out of hand!

## RAV TUX

Since when has quoting a source been considered SPAM?

Since when has trying to bring recognition to a non-profit foundation that is trying to stop human slavery of children in the illegal sex trade SPAM? 

What ever happened to the spirit of Ubuntu?!!!

Since when has it been considered that CafeLinux.org is a form of SPAM?

There are dedicated threads on CafeLinux.org. 

Would Psychocats be considered SPAM?

This is a complete attack and assault on my character and assignation of the soul.

Not to mention that 4 mods and 1 admin are a part of the CafeLinux.org Team as well as many ubuntuforum.org members.

Please look at the CafeLinux.org community team, This is NOT my website this is a Linux community project. I am merely the founder. 
http://www.cafelinux.org/home/

Here is what is the saddest part I am a long time and very respected member of ubuntuforums and the Linux world in general. I am not a fly by night flash in the pan. I and others who are active on the CafeLinux.org team have given of their own finances, their own precious time to give to the greater good of the Linux community. There are NO ads or even donation buttons for CafeLinux.org. There is a button for Ubuntu, and on the home page I have attempted to bring awareness to the Somaly Mam Foundation. 

This action by the Mod and by the admin, is not only disrespectful but it violates everything that Ubuntu stands for!

I realize I have been targeted to be banned, but by building up ambiguous infractions against me is ludicrous.

I *request* that the last two SPAM infractions be lifted and I receive a public apology.

I look forward to a reasonable and intelligent response.

----------


## RAV TUX

Let me tell a little story about my experience with Linux, it started with Ubuntu. 

Ubuntu and ubuntuforums.org where my first introduction to Linux. It is here that I have always considered home. It is where I volunteered time as a moderator and sacrificed countless hours in service to Ubuntuforums.

It is here where CafeLinux.org was born and from these forums like so many other projects that are Linux-centric based. 

CafeLinux.org, is more then a website, more then a dedicated server, it is the beginning of a foundation that is here to help Linux and Open Source projects. We have helped in the past and are actively helping many projects, including but not limited to OpenGeu, PokerTh, gOS and others. 

We have built a reliable organization that has never asked for donations or placed  ads on websites.

How can ubuntuforums do this to one of their own?

I not only ask the admins here, but I make a public plea to Mark Shuttleworth. Is this the Ubuntu that you founded and that you want the world to embrace?

I have started to build a foundation in the Linux world, cafelinux.org. I have even hosted the development of a Ubuntu derivative OzOs.

This saddens me greatly. 

Where is the authenticity in the word Ubuntu that this distro has built a reputation on?

Please take a look at The CafeLinux Team, is this a moral or ethical move that is being made by the Admins?

I make one request, that Matthew not respond in this thread. Since as moderators and as a Admin he attacked me in the staff threads for my political and religious beliefs. All where silent then, unfortunately I was silent when he was being appointed to moderator. Lets not bring up the ugly truth here.

----------


## RAV TUX

> ...unfortunately I was silent when he was being appointed to moderator. Lets not bring up the ugly truth here.


moderator should read 'administrator'. 

(since the edit function is disabled in this forum I have to make multiple post instead of mere edits)

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Rav, we will review the situation and post accordingly. We request patience while we review the issue at hand.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

The FC feels you have been given enough chances throughout the past and unfortunately the behavior and sporadic posting continues. The FC has determined that you have had enough warnings/chances and we will be closing your forum account. We wish you the best of luck in the future.

----------

